# Mass EMT to National ?  How to transfer ?



## sigarms (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello all, tried searching for an answer to this but couldn't find it so here it is.


I am a Massachusetts EMT-B.  I took my class in 2001 and only tested for Mass.  My card is current and I took a refresher last december.  

Now I would like to get my national certification.  My confussion is, I know I will need to take the national written test, but will I also need to pass a national practical since it has been so long since my class?  

If anyone can point me in the right direction here as to how to actually get this done that would be greatly appreciated.  

I should have just taken the test straight out of the class but now that its been a few years its hard to find the right info.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/reg_basic_history.asp


----------



## sigarms (Nov 21, 2008)

From what I read on that website I need to take both a cognitive and "psychomotor" exam.  

I understand the cognitive exam I will take at a pearson VUE testing center, but there is no information on how or where I can take the "psychomotor" exam.


----------



## JB42 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Successful completion of a state-approved EMT-Basic psychomotor exam.



This is a state practical. You may need to re-take the Mass practical or they may accept it as complete. Call or e-mail the MA EMS office and ask.


----------



## jrm818 (Nov 21, 2008)

I just sort of jumped through the same hoops.  You have to have taken the practical within 12 months.  You will have to retake it.  That was the end of it for me - lot of effort for not much gain.  Call MA OEMS on info on how to do this.

It may be easier just to apply for reciprocity wherever you are going to work.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 21, 2008)

"You must also successfully complete a state-approved EMT-Basic psychomotor examination. Speak with your instructor or State EMS Office about the format and logistics of completing a state-approved EMT-Basic psychomotor exam. "

If possible, ask your original training agency and they should be able to tell you what you need to do and iuf you need to take the practicals again they might for a small fee let you take it with the next graduating EMTB class.

JRM818 is correct by saying that it might be easier to get reciprocity in other states unless there is some other particular reason you need the NREMT-B.  Most of my instructors have said if you can keep up with it, good, but if not, its more of a pain to get on the registry after its expired.


----------



## sigarms (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I live in MA but most departments I want to get on are in RI and RI is a national registry state.  

The RI EMS folks told me I need to get my national and then I can get my RI license.  

Jumping through the hoops seems more difficult than the actual tests will be.


----------



## sigarms (Dec 8, 2008)

well I passed the written test this weekend.  

The test ended at 71 questions and I got the last question correct.  




And now the hard part as it looks like I have to take a practical again since mine was over a year ago (about 6 years ago at this point).  



This is going to be a pain because everyone who is taking these practicals is fresh out of EMT school and they set everything up for you.  


Anyone with tips about getting this practical under my belt let me know.  I am going to call my original training school tomorrow and see if they know how I go about doing this.  What a pain.


----------

